# Java moss



## Deviatorz (Feb 4, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone knew where I can get some java moss in the Vancouver/Burnaby area? 

Also, is LED lighting sufficient for it to grow (putting it in with fire belly newts in 10g). If not will liquid plant food (aquarium safe ones) be sufficient? I have a sponge filter setup with it.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Java moss is very low light requiring and minimal care really. LED is fine and newt poop should feed it well.


----------



## Deviatorz (Feb 4, 2015)

cool thats for your reply.

does anyone know were i can get these in vancouver or burnaby? ive tried petsmart and other small pet store but with no avail.


----------



## Mr.jen0028 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have some come and get it for free if you want


----------

